# en terme de



## gaoyu4143_cn

bonjour à tous:

une question sur le terme " en terme de...."

qu'est-ce que ça veut dire ?

je l'ai pas trouvé dans mon dictionnaire


----------



## tie-break

Je pense qu'il se référe à un terme dans un vocabulaire spécifique d'une discipline.
Par ex. En terme de chimie "le hidro-chlore-méthyl....."
          En terme de football "le penalty"


----------



## gaoyu4143_cn

tie-break said:


> Je pense qu'il se référe à un terme dans un vocabulaire spécifique d'une discipline.
> Par ex. En terme de chimie "le hidro-chlore-méthyl....."
> En terme de football "le penalty"


 

merci  

par exemple,
comment va-t-on traduire les phrase suivantes :

"« Les nouvelles obsessions des mangeurs *en terme de* santé »"

"L'Allemagne, sévère *en terme de* piratage"

peut-être, ici, "en terme de"= "avec" ou "pour" ou "quant à" ?


----------



## tie-break

Dans ces cas je pense: "pour ce qui concerne" 
L'allemagne est très sévère pour ce qui concerne le piratage
Les obsessions des mangeurs pour ce qui concerne la santé (la peur du diabète, du cholestérol par ex.)


----------



## gaoyu4143_cn

merci, je crois que j'ai compris


----------



## itka

Tu es sûr du singulier ? Il me semble que j'aurais mis un *'s' *à terme*s*...
En terme*s* de santé... "*En mots* du domaine de la santé..."


----------



## CapnPrep

Dans cet emploi il s'agit sans doute d'un emprunt récent (et utile ?) à l'anglais. Je mettrais aussi un "-s".


----------



## flobel

tie-break said:


> Dans ces cas je pense: "pour ce qui concerne"
> L'allemagne est très sévère pour ce qui concerne le piratage
> Les obsessions des mangeurs pour ce qui concerne la santé (la peur du diabète, du cholestérol par ex.)



On dit plutôt "en ce qui concerne ...", au passage


----------



## gaoyu4143_cn

flobel said:


> On dit plutôt "en ce qui concerne ...", au passage


 

alors.....je suis confus par la différence entre "pour ce qui concerne"et en ce qui concerne"......y a beaucoup de différences?


----------



## LV4-26

gaoyu4143_cn said:


> alors.....je suis confus par la différence entre "pour ce qui concerne"et en ce qui concerne"......y a beaucoup de différences?


On pourrait toujours en trouver une. Mais il n'est rien de plus long à expliquer qu'une infime différence. Moi, à première vue, je n'en vois pas, sinon que "_en ce qui concerne"_ est un peu plus courant et moins récent (je crois).


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour !

L'expression "en termes de" s'écrit bien toujours au pluriel ("termes" y est bien pris au sens de "mots", comme dans terminologie). Au départ, l'idée est de reprendre une idée "en d'autres termes", telle que l'exprime déjà un champ particulier du savoir, avec son jargon propre...

On imagine bien le glissement de sens, depuis une transcription dans un vocabulaire spécifique :

_"un flash-back ou, comme on dirait *en termes de* narratologie, une analepse"_

vers un sens beaucoup plus large de cette locution : "_en termes de santé_", non plus simplement "pour employer les mots du vocabulaire médical", mais "*pour ce qui concerne tout le secteur de* la santé". On renvoie alors à tout un domaine. Peut-être est-ce cette extension de sens qui est un anglicisme ? Au sens strict, du moins, le Trésor donne des exemples empruntés à Balzac et Villiers de l'Isle Adam...

Quant aux locutions "en ce qui concerne" et "pour ce qui concerne", elles sont toutes deux correctes et équivalentes. Seul est criticable - mais attesté depuis longtemps dans notre langue et reconnu par les dictionnaires - l'emploi de la préposition "concernant" dans ce sens :

_"Concernant le chômage, la candidate, très ferme, a tenu a préciser qu'elle était contre"_, 

car cette préposition est construite à partir d'un participe présent - et le participe présent requiert la présence d'un agent, d'un "sujet" :
"Venant de vous, cette proposition me réjouit."

Notez que nous disposons d'une belle batterie de locutions pour ce genre d'entrée en matière ! *Pour ce qui concerne, en ce qui concerne, quant à, pour ce qui est de...*


----------



## CapnPrep

N'oublions pas "_s'agissant de_", participe présent impersonnel, dont l'emploi n'est apparemment pas critiquable, quel que soit le sujet dans la phrase principale. (Sachant que tout est critiqué par quelqu'un, quelque part, en cherchant bien !)


----------



## itka

Pour moi "s'agissant de" échappe à la vindicte publique, car il renvoie à "il s'agit de" donc sujet impersonnel ...  Ce n'est qu'une hypothèse !


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour,
Je crois qu'il faut ajouter que "en ce qui concerne", "s'agissant de", "quant à", etc. servent généralement non seulement à indiquer le domaine dans lequel ce qu'on va dire se situe, mais aussi (et à mon avis, surtout) à marquer une opposition possible. On l'entend bien dans "En ce qui me concerne..." mais aussi quand on l'utilise pour marquer un _changement_ de sujet, un aspect _différent_ du précédent (sinon, même, opposé). Je perçois moins celà dans "En termes de...".


----------



## bleubleu

Bonjour!

Dans beaucoup de livres portant sur les impropriétés de la langue, on peut lire que « en terme(s) de » est un calque de l'anglais. 

Le Dictionnaire des faux amis (Duculot) fournit comme équivalents « sur le plan de, en ce qui concerne ». 

Le Lexique des difficultés du français dans les médias, de Paul Roux, un des nombreux ouvrages publiés au Canada, donne encore d'autres possibilités :  «en matière de, en fait de, dans le domaine de, sous le rapport de, pour ce qui est de, en fonction de ».

Dans Le Colpron (Beauchemin), on ajoute « au chapitre de ».

Il y a donc là tout un choix pour éviter une expression qui n'est pas française.


----------



## itka

bleubleu said:


> Le Dictionnaire des faux amis (Duculot) fournit comme équivalents « sur le plan de, en ce qui concerne ».
> 
> Le Lexique des difficultés du français dans les médias, de Paul Roux, un des nombreux ouvrages publiés au Canada, donne encore d'autres possibilités :  «en matière de, en fait de, dans le domaine de, sous le rapport de, pour ce qui est de, en fonction de ».
> 
> Dans Le Colpron (Beauchemin), on ajoute « au chapitre de ».
> 
> Il y a donc là tout un choix pour éviter une expression qui n'est pas française.



Non, pour moi, toutes ces expressions ne sont pas synonymes de "en termes de". D'autre part, je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un calque de l'anglais.
"En terme de" a bien le sens que Cabezota a expliqué un peu plus haut et que François a précisé. Je ne vois pas du tout comment on peut penser à le remplacer par une de ces formules.... mais je laisse la parole aux autres Français...


----------



## Francois114

Permettez-moi d'abord, en signe de bienvenue à Bleubleu, cette citation du très regretté Raymond Devos :
"En matière de bois on parle de stères"
... où vous écrivez _stères_ comme vous voulez !

Ensuite, je pense en effet que toutes ces locutions ne sont jamais vraiment équivalentes, ne serait-ce que parce que certaines sont plus usuelles que d'autres. D'autre part, ce sont souvent des articulateurs de discours, c'est-à-dire que leur pertinence vient non seulement de ce qu'elles introduisent mais aussi du contexte précédent.


----------



## Educational

Quel débat! Quelle richesse! 
Merci à tous.


----------

